# Suggestion for Points Exchange Area



## stonebroke (Dec 10, 2010)

I am a relatively new RCI points member (but a fairly long time TUG member) ….but I have begun to realize that in any given points year there will be a few 1000 extra points that be left in the account or there could be times that I may only need a couple thousand points to complete a vacation.   

I would like to suggest to those who make those decisions for this board that a Points Exchange category be set up.  (Maybe this has already been considered)  It would be for “paid members only” either its own category or a sticky in the Points category.  At this point RCI allows free transfers (if that changes – this might not make sense) and they prohibit the sale of points between members and this board would stick within those guidelines.

It would have to be self policing. 

For example:
 if I needed 3000 points to complete a vacation.  I would post:
Needed:  3000 points for July 2011 vacation (putting the date would keep donations away from people with points expiring in May).  

The contacts would be made via private messages and account information exchanged.  Then either the original poster could put that the points were received or the donator could put the number of points donated (or both) and the TUG member donated to (example xxxxx).  The follow-up posts would keep someone from collected 3000 points from 20 people.

If someone has points to donate they could also post.  

Example:  2200 points available with an August 1, 2011 expiration.  
Putting the date again would make sure they were desired by someone who could actually use them.  Again the original poster could then make note after he/she has transferred the points in a follow-up post saying 2200 points transferred to xxxxx . 

By posting who receives points other TUG members could call attention to xxxxx if they have been given what might be considered an excessive amount (of course if there are points sitting there by someone and no one but member BBBBB wants them then that would be o.k. )

For as much activity as there has been recently on the Points board...perhaps there are not enough Points Members to even make this worthwhile...of course if RCI ever allowed the extra fewpoints/credits left over from the new weeks (Points Lite) program to be given to other members it might be a real hoping place.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 12, 2010)

We already have a section for points in the TUG Marketplace. Look for the red "Exchange Ads" heading, and then the link for "points" at the bottom of the box.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 12, 2010)

*Maybe a little different*



DeniseM said:


> We already have a section for points in the TUG Marketplace. Look for the red "Exchange Ads" heading, and then the link for "points" at the bottom of the box.



I have looked at it.  Those points are all for sale...I think I am referring more to a "looking to give /request for a gift" exchange and much smaller amounts...The Bargain Basement stickie is what I was more thinking of but in the points section and like I said smaller amounts perhaps I have 6500  points but there is a week I could use that took 7500.  Yes I could pay RCI for them but if a fellow tugger wanted to give me 1000 points that he/she couldn't use...so much the better.  It might not be practice or even needed that is why I threw it out there for discussion or opinion.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 12, 2010)

There is an points exchange section, as well as a for sale section.  It's under the "Exchange" heading.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 13, 2010)

*Missed it*

Sorry Missed it...moderator you can delete this thread and suggestion


----------

